# So what happened the the news?



## Wizerzak (Apr 21, 2011)

Recently there has been a red banner at the top of the 'Forum' page saying the site was undergoing updates and that  some info about it would be posted on USN and front page immediately after it was finished.
So the red banner's gone but there's no news, is it just the pictures on each category that are new?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe they are writing up the post as of now...maybe they are still working on it. Take it at face value. They will tell you when they are done.

The biggest difference I have seen though, is the 3DS gets it's own forum instead of a subforum.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 21, 2011)

and NGP section (or was that already there?)

I did think maybe they were still writing but the notice made it seem like they'd have pre-prepared.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 21, 2011)

Honestly, the NGP doesn't deserve it's own forum it.

There isn't enough info about it.

Hell, even the release date hasn't been announced.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 21, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Honestly, the NGP doesn't deserve it's own forum it.
> 
> There isn't enough info about it.
> 
> Hell, even the release date hasn't been announced.



So when there is enough info, THEN put the forum in? Sorry, but it's inevitable that the NGP will have it's own forum...why make more work for Costello later, instead of just getting it done now?


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 21, 2011)

any mods know anything about why the news has not been posted?

edit:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> So when there is enough info, THEN put the forum in? Sorry, but it's inevitable that the NGP will have it's own forum...why make more work for Costello later, instead of just getting it done now?


^this. There's no point in having rumors clogging up other sections.


----------

